# Xu hướng ung thư vú tăng do nâng ngực



## vietmom (26/3/18)

*Theo báo cáo mới đây của FDA, số ca nâng ngực liên quan với ung thư vú đang tăng lên.*

*

*​Cơ quan quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm FDA cho biết số ca cấy ngực liên quan với ung thư vú đã tăng 15% trong năm qua khi ngày càng nhiều nghiên cứu về nguyên nhân này được thực hiện.
Theo nghiên cứu của trường Cao đẳng Y tế Penn State vào tháng 10/2017, hầu hết các trường hợp được báo cáo là ở những phụ nữ đã được nâng ngực.
FDA đã báo cáo sự gia tăng số lượng ca cấy ghép ngực liên quan với ung thư biểu mô tế bào lớn BIA-ALCL – 1 dạng ung thư thường tìm thấy ở các mô sẹo và túi ngực dạng nhám và nó có thể di căn sang các bộ phận khác.
Khoảng 450.000 phụ nữ ở Mỹ nâng ngực mỗi năm và tỉ lệ mắc ung thư do cấy ngực từ 1/30.000 trường hợp đến 1/4.000.
FDA đã bắt đầu công khai số trường hợp ung thư tại Mỹ và các nước khác vào năm 2011 khi họ xác định được mối liên quan giữa nâng ngực và ung thư.
Năm 2017, số ca ung thư sau nâng ngực đã tăng từ 359 ca lên 414 ca với số trường hợp tử vong là 9.
Năm ngoái, FDA cũng đã ngừng gọi lymphoma là bệnh "hiếm" và cho rằng sự gia tăng của bệnh này là do nhận thức và chẩn đoán sớm tăng lên.
Khi phát hiện sớm, u lymphoma có thể chữa khỏi bằng cách loại bỏ mô sẹo quanh nó và trong 1 số trường hợp nặng sẽ phải phẫu thuật và xạ trị.
Biểu hiện chính của dạng ung thư này là sưng nề quanh túi nâng ngực, thường gặp sau 2-28 năm nâng ngực.
FDA cho biết đối với những phụ nữ không có triệu chứng này thì không cần thiết phải đi khám sàng lọc hay tháo túi nâng.
Nghiên cứu của bang Penn cho thấy hầu hết các trường hợp được báo cáo là ở những phụ nữ đã nâng ngực bằng túi nhám.
Túi ngực dạng nhám bắt đầu phổ biến vào những năm 1990 và các bệnh nhân thường chọn túi này do bề mặt chúng bám chặt vào các mô xung quanh, giữ cố định tốt hơn.
Các nhà nghiên cứu gợi ý rằng lớp phủ túi nâng ngực có thể gây ra tình trạng viêm xung quanh các mô dẫn tới ung thư.
Một lý do khác được lý giải là do các túi dạng nhám có thể có vi khuẩn, làm tăng nguy cơ nhiễm trùng dẫn tới ung thư.
Báo cáo của FDA đề cập đến sự gia tăng của lymphoma ở các túi ngực nhám nhưng chưa đủ bằng chứng để khẳng định đây là nguyên nhân trực tiếp.
Trước đó, năm 2015, cơ quan sức khỏe Pháp đã đưa ra đề xuất cảnh báo nguy cơ sức khỏe đối với tất cả các loại túi nâng ngực sau khi Viện Ung thư quốc gia nước này tuyên bố: "Có mối liên quan rõ ràng giữa nâng ngực và bệnh BIA-ALCL".

Nguồn: vtv


----------

